# Skull Horn Society(Recruiting) Home-Brewed RPG



## CondorDM (Apr 20, 2013)

*CondorDM's schedule -*
Play Times : 10 pm Atlantic, 9 EST start and goes until people get tired. 3 - 4 sessions per week on average, random days.

*Skull Horn Society* -
Your Joining a world-wide guild(Black Crow Mercenary Guild), fun adventure, interesting interaction, amazing puzzles, a mind field of traps, not just "hit, miss" hack n slash and of course mystery await you.

*This is an important rule* - (Scheduling issues should not be a problem here)The guilds uses a magical system to bring characters back to a guild branch or sends characters out into the field with a party. Meaning DM can bring players in an out of a session, you only need to show when you are in the mood to play. This means i can take on a large number of players(Basically unlimited) but only DM 6 players per session.

*Willing to take new players on who don't know how to play but wanna learn*, I have created a walk-through for newbies, I don't have the time to sit with each new person and walk them through the process hence why I made the effort to set something up that will help the new players and veteran players make a character and get into the game.

I run campaign after campaign, if your level-headed, humble to a point and can bring the effort needed on your end, then you would fit in here. My take on a "Persistent" world(Link to campaign information board - http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=worldhistory ).

*Character Creation is Very Easy. You will be sent a kit for the game with all needed on openrpg after you read through campaign/guild information. A "Players Hand Book" is not needed, we have our own PHB for the "Skull Horn Society" that comes with the kit.*
*Guild You Are Joining -* http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=worldhistory&action=display&thread=90
*Current Campaign -* http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboar...=display&board=worldhistory&thread=272&page=1
After reading those pages you can jump to character creation.

http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com
Ignore the hint the forum link address makes to ad&d, we are no longer running ad&d.


----------



## CondorDM (Apr 20, 2013)

*OpenRPG*

OpenRPG is a chat program like mirc but way less chaotic, once you open the program you can browse the servers. There are only a few, each containing a lobby room plus created rooms by users.

On the left side of the program is and area for files(called nodes on openrpg), these files can be sent back and forth between users. Meaning DM can send you a characters sheet, you open the sheet and fill it in, send it back as if at the table passing your sheet to the DM.

You will also notice buttons(dice buttons), press for example a d6 an it will pop up in the chat room. When you sign into a server you go right into the lobby try not to roll dice there cause some people get annoyed and that can get you booted or banned from a server.

*Here is the link to find the downloads for OpenRPG* -
OpenRPG: http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?c=orpg&m=getorpg171

Once you have the program up and running you come look through servers for our room.

*Servers you will not find us on -
Adult Community - Sticky fingers server, not my cup of tea.
Mayhem Gaming - Big brother, tells you what to do in your own private room, to controlling.*

*Servers you could find us on -
Blackstar Game Server  - Good server, don't be bad in the lobby of the server an all goes well there.
Unshaped - Good server an again do not be bad in the lobby and the peace is kept.*
-------------------------------------------------------
*skype*
Free to download just search "skype" on google, easy to load onto your computer, simply do the quick registering and your ready.
All you gotta do is fine me by searching *condordm [MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION] .com*

I use skype to DM, you may use text or even mic if you wish.


----------



## CondorDM (Apr 22, 2013)

UPDATED -
*Skull Horn The Game Explained*

This is not the detailed rules for the game, just a review of what the game is about and what it offers.

*Time Line:Medieval Fantasy -*
I am and old school Ad&d 2ed DM, it is d&d medieval fantasy style rpg.

*D100 Combat System -*
Lets begin with the basic combat rolling system, it is a d100 rolling system, simple, positive numbers and easy to learn.
There  is an attack score for each character, this pretty much explains what  number is added to the attack when rolling d100. The is an armor score  for each character, armor score is simply the number you must roll above  when attacking.

*Customizing Your Character -*
I set up a  system of character creation that focuses heavily on customizing, do  not get it wrong, it is heavy customizing with in a structure. Structure  being class types which give the character some focus on what role they  play in a group.

*Class Types -*
In this game you will be picking a class to start with, though this will not be the exact path you take.
Meaning a rogue for example can be considered many things, a scout, spy, bounty hunter ect ect.
There are three class types, rogue, warrior and castor.
**Multi-Classing:*
You  may choose rogue type skills but be a warrior class type, I do not  limit such things(I do not offer multi-classing in the usual way,  because in a way multi-classing in my game is offered through skill  choices ect ect).
**Kits:*
I use the term kits but they are  just more detailed class types, you will not choose a kit before level  9. From levels 1 through 9 are character development levels I call them,  time to build up the personality of the character before choosing a  detailed set path they take.
At level 9 you will choose the kit you  want for the character, during the character creation process you may  wanna choose the kit you will take at level 9 and then choose skills ect  that will aid that kit when you reach level 9.
The kit gives more detailed focus on the role your character will play in the group from level 9 on beyond.

*Hit Point & Level Systems -*
Hit  Point system is the same for all class types, the same is said for the  leveling system, all class types require the same amount of xp to move  to the next level.

*Weapons & Armor -*
Each weapon  comes with bonuses to attack, Each set of armor comes with bonuses to  your armor score. Each weapon has two different types of dmg, Small to  medium(6'7 and below), Large(6'8 and up), there are guns in the game.
**Close Combat:*
All  class types can handle themselves in close combat, even mages in this  game can wear armor and cast spells and use swords for example.
Also  mages/rogues are not sent to the front-lines but if cornered they can  defend themselves better than mages/rogues from most any other game on  the market).
**Warrior:*
Do not get it wrong, the warrior gets more benefits for close combat than others as it should be.

*Spell/Power System -*
Simple  and straight forward, they each have their own rules, some spells like  attack spells may borrow rules from the D100 combat system for example  and so on.
**Spells/Powers:*
All class types can use magic,  though the castor gets more benefits in this area(more spells/powers  through out the game then the other classes).
**Castor:*
Castors  are the only class types with the knowledge to make magical items,  spells ect up-front(others have to learn that in-game if they wish to  have their warrior class type character make a magic item for example).

*D100 Skill System -*
Skills  each will have % numbers, there is a process to go through during  character creation to figure out these % numbers, I let you roll for  each skill. During Game Play:Rolling below the % number of the skill  equals success. Not every situation calls for a roll.
**Skills:*
All  skills are open to all class types, the smarter you made your character  the better the roll is for the number of skills you can choose during  character creation.
**Rogues:*
I tied warrior and castor  class types to the areas they benefit the most in, many people see  rogues as benefiting in the skills area over other classes(for that  reason I will speak about rogues in this section).
Rogues get  "stealth"(combination move silent and hide in shadows) for free. Rogues  are usually said to be a "Skill Focused" class and in this game they can  be as well.
Though rogues in this game are not petty thieves, they  can do a lot just with the skill "stealth". I find the benefit to rogues  is in direct game-play, what they have to do and are asked to do can be  a lot fun, on many adventures they can be considered the work horse of  the group. It is really up to the player what rogues skills(like pick  locks) they wanna choose, the player will decide what his or her  character can offer to the party through customizing.
A rogue  character may find good benefits from even basic skills if they help in  doing their jobs(like climbing). If a warrior type and rogue type both  pick locks, the rogue is still going to be chosen first to do so over  the warrior(but not all rogues are expected to be able to pick locks,  they are not petty thieves that would require such a skill).
The one  main benefit that sticks out for rogues in my game is double experience  points for coins they collect. All rogues types pay 5% of coins they  collect go to the "Spy Network"(A group with in the black crows guild).  Spy network is for guild spies but other rogue types may do odd jobs for  them. The spy network will provide needed goods ect for any mission  they request a guild rogue to do, they pay for such things through this  rogue fund collected by the guild for them(This is why you're rewarded  like you are for the coins you gain throughout the game).

*Personality System -*
I  have an alignment system I think works well and has so far, it lets you  pick from options on how you deal with a variety of situations(you can  offer the DM a customized answer, DMs choice if it will be allowed). You  then use 100 alignment points and spend it between evil, good, neutral,  chaotic and lawful. You cannot always be one way in all situations,  someone who is ruthless at their job maybe a truly caring person in  their community(people vary). This gives you a base to build your  overall personality off of, it has worked a 100% of the time to this  point and my players have enjoyed it.

*Back Round -*
It  can be basic to very detailed, I actually care(not like many) about the  effort my players put into back rounds, for this reason I use them as  much as I feel I can in the game. Warning don't put something in there  you don't want to deal with.
Simple Example: A killer has hunted for  you for years but you have avoided that person. If you don't want a  killer after you then don't put that in. 

Read more: http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com


----------



## CondorDM (May 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (May 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (May 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (May 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (May 19, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (May 21, 2013)

*New Audio Introduction: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIX3b1avXRk


----------



## CondorDM (May 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (Jun 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CondorDM (Jun 10, 2013)

Update: Check out the changes - http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com


----------



## CondorDM (Jun 10, 2013)

Bump


----------

